# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Kamienica żółciowa dieta

## Robert

Witam,

Mam 30 lat i w zeszłym tygodniu byłem u lekarza ponieważ miałem silne bóle brzucha, jak zrobili mi badania, to okazało się że to kamienica żółciowa. Wiem, ze do czasu operacji muszę bardzo uważać na siebie i zastosować dietę.
Proszę o pomoc. Co powinienem unikać? Czy ktoś z Was z doświadczenia poleci mi produkty, które mogę spozywać? 
Będę wdzięczny za jakiekolwiek informacje.

----------

